# Eastman Outfitters Parts?



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok, I have an eastman 4 man hub. I need 2 rods for it, I can't find anything about them on the internet. I was told that they were now AP outdoors, they didn't know anything about it. Anyone?? i'm thinking that the Clam or otter parts might fit?


----------



## upjigstick (Dec 4, 2008)

Try these. I thought Gorilla blinds bought out Eastman. I am not sure if the contact info is correct.
Good luck to ya.


http://dev.gorillablinds.com/cms/node/79


To place an order or for immediate assistance, call us at:
1.810.733.6360

Write to us at:
Gorilla, Inc
P.O. Box 378
Flushing, MI 48433


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

you can still get customer service at that phone number 810-733-6360.
good luck


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

I bought replacement 3/8 tent poles from Dicks and cut to length myself. Easy fix and comes with 4 poles per pack for about $7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

So here's what I did.....

On one the metal pivots were broke off the end cap. Drilled it out, and cut one of those cheap wally world shelving pins and used it, works great. The one I was missing, cut a spare tent post to lenght with the metal sleeve on one end. Drilled metal sleeve out, put a pin in it, all back together, we'll see how it holds up today.


----------

